# workshop organization



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so here's the deal. I'm on a workshop re-organization kick lately and I have finished my new router and outfeed tables. From here, I am planning to build some form of drilling station including storage for all of my drills and accessories. I also would like to build stations for my sanders, surface planer and wood lathe. Can anyone out there share their ideas on these and include some photos of what you have done for workshop organization. I'm sure that it would help many of us to see what others have done. Maybe even trigger a few reorganization kicks of your own.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
Congrats on trying to further the organization in your shop. I have been doing that too, little by little. The one thing that I like the most is a roll around tool caddy I made. It holds my lathe chisels and accessories, drill bits, router bits, some misc. wrenches, pliers, vise grips, screwdrivers, etc. It is in three sections that open like the pages of a book. Piano hinges hold it together. Wheels on the bottom make it mobile. Saves me a lot of time looking for things and keeps them right at my side while working. I think I have pics in my photo gallery. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a great idea Mike. I am defininately loving the way that it saves space while organizing. (was that just redundant?) I have to conserve as much space as I can. Although my shop is a designated shop, due to building codes in the city of Toronto, I could only build 12' X 24' so space is at a premium. Even using your idea of the piano hinges could greatly assist me in creating more space. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going way simpler than you are, for now... I have my planer, and Ridgid Sander both mounted to HF Heavy Duty tool stands, those stands are decked with 3/4" Birch Ply for tool mount boards, as well as shelves on top of the spreaders. 

Some other things I have done to help with shop organization.
#1. Improve the amount of storage space under my workbench. I replaced the short 27" legs with 33.5" legs. The additional 6.5" height afforded me a LOT more storage space. 
#2. Every tool that has a case uses it, every handheld tool that does not have a case, got one. I use various sizes and colors of ballistics nylon tool bags, so for example, I know that the big black bag with the orange strap is the B&D Plunge Router, the big black bag with the black strap is the Skil Circular Saw, The small black bag is the Jig Saw, the small blue bag is the angle grinder, etc...
#3. I built, and use a basic, simple designed wall mount for my bar clamps. 
#4. Extension cords are kept on extension cord hangers when not in use, usually...
#5. Every machine that floor mounted, or stand mounted, aside from the upcoming drill press, is pending the addition of the Woodcraft Universal Mobile Base kit. I looked at the Woodcraft, as well as the Harbor Freight stuff. Woodcraft has my vote... This will allow me to cram everything into a corner when not in use, and wheel it out to where I will use it. Sine my shop is also my garage, this is a requirement for me...
#6. Peg Board. All the screwy little stuff that just doesn't seem to have a home elsewhere is on the peg board. I have stuff that really ought to be on the peg board that is in some broken plastic tool boxes, I will add more peg board and do the deed ASAP.

I am constantly seeking new, and better methods for workshop organization. I hope to find one that actually works for me soon! 

In the long run, and this is in progress, just not my big priority right now, is a Bobsplans "Ultimate workbench". I am going to spin the design around a little bit and set it up with drill bit inserts, and router bit inserts in the drawers. I plan on being able to keep all of my bits, as well as drilling, routing, and rotary tool stuff in this workbench...


----------

